# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل چاپ متن فارسی باپرینتر HP 2014

## Mrs.Net

چندتا گزارش دارم با کریستال ریپورت و فونتهای تاهوما و فنوتهای بی
با همه پرینترها درست چاپ شده تا حالا. اما با پرینتر HP 2014 خراب چاپ میکنه
حروف روی هم نوشته میشن یا اینکه با فاصله و بعضی حرفها نصفه
نمیدونم مشکلش چیه؟! اگر تبدیل کنم به pdf و بعد pdf چاپ کنم درست چاپ میشه اما تو هر حالت دیگه که فونت به چاپگر ارسال میشه خراب چاپ میکنه
چیکار کنم تا فردا باید درستش کنم

----------


## Mrs.Net

کسی نمیدونه مشکل چیه؟ کسی تاحالا با پرینتر مشکل فارسی نداشته؟ :(

----------


## ali_md110

این فونت امتحان کن

----------


## Mrs.Net

با فونت مشکلی ندارم. همون لحظه با یه پرینتر دیگه خوب پرینت میکنه اما فقط با این پرینتر حروف جابجا میخوره. ولی فارسی هست.

----------


## el_abdollahi

من هم چنين مشكلي داشتم . با اين تفاوت كه سطر ها و خطوط گزارش حركت ميكردن و مدام پايين تر ميومدن.
متاسفانه راه حلي پيدا نكردم.
لطفا اگه كسي راه حلي داره بيان كنه.

----------


## borzo27

سلام به دوستان
من هم دقیقاً همین مشکل را دارم. 
به نمایندگی که زنگ زدم گفتن زبان این مدل پرینتر plc5e هست و این مشکل رو نمیشه کاری کرد و باید از مدل هایی که plc6 هستند استفاده بشه مثل 2015
اما بازم امیدم رو از دست ندادم و دارم روش های دیگه رو امتحان می کنم.
اگر کسی راهی پیدا کرد لطفاً به من هم اطلاع بده.

----------


## borzo27

کسی برای این مشکل راه حلی پیدا نکره؟
دردسر شده ...

----------


## Mrs.Net

با پرینتر HP 106 (که جدید هست) هم همین مشکل دارم
تجربه هاتون بنویسید که هرکسی حالتهای تکراری امتحان نکنه شاید یه راهی پیدا بشه
شما با قسمت preview پرینت میگیرید یا مستقیم با کد به چاپگر میفرستید؟

----------


## borzo27

من مستقیماً از صفحه کریستال ریپورت به پرینتر می فرستم.
البته اگر اول، گزارش را در قالب فایل word درآورم(export) سپس آن را در محیط word باز کنم و چاپ کنم، صحیح چاپ می شود.

----------


## Mrs.Net

> من مستقیماً از صفحه کریستال ریپورت به پرینتر می فرستم.


 شما با خود کریستال ریپورت (10 یا 11 ) کار میکنید یا اینکه از کریستال ریپورت ویژوال استدیو استفاده میکنید؟



> البته اگر اول، گزارش را در قالب فایل word درآورم(export) سپس آن را در محیط word باز کنم و چاپ کنم، صحیح چاپ می شود.


بله وقتی به پی دی اف تبدیل میکنم و بعد از پی دی اف چاپ میگیرم درست عمل میکنه

----------


## borzo27

از همونی که در ویژوال استادیو هست استفاده می کنم.

----------


## Mrs.Net

پس شما با reportviewer کریستال ریپورت داخل ویژوا استدیو کلید چاپ میزنید.
اگر پرینتری که میگید دردسترستون هست 
با خود برنامه کریستال ریپورت هم چک کنید. یعنی فایل گزارشو با برنامه کریستال ریپورت بسازید و همونجا پرینت کنید. ( البته اگر دارید و اگر ندارید من یک فایل با خود کریستال ریپورت درست کنم)

----------


## whoishe

و اما راهکار: پرینتر 2014 زبان را بصورت خودکار انتخاب میکند. زبان پیش فرض سیستم عامل را عربی قرار داده و سپس پرینتر را نصب نمایید. پس از نصب میتوانید زبان را به حالت قبل باز گردانید.

----------


## Mrs.Net

من پرینتر ندارم که امتحان کنم
آیا درست شده؟

----------


## ir_programmer

یکی از سیستم های من هم همین مشکل رو پیدا کرده. متاسفانه پرینتر پیش خودم نیست که چک کنم. آیا با راه حل بالا درست میشه؟ کسی مطمئن شده؟

----------


## RESMAILY

دوستان مشكل از درايور 2014 است چاپگر را پيش فرض ويندوز ليزرجت نصب كنيد درست مشود 

مطمن باشيد

----------


## reza26am

سلام 
اين تاپيك را تازه ديدم
اين مشكل براي من وقتي بود كه مي خواستم متن هاي فارسي داخل html را چاپ كنم ، مثلا" متن فارسي داخل اينترنت اكسپلورر را روي هم چاپ مي كرد

راه حل :
1 - دانلود آپديت درايور 2014 از سايت اچ پي به آدرس :
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...odTypeId=18972
براي دانلود بايد نوع سيستم عامل خود را مشخص نماييد و بعد از آن از بخش Driver  درايوري را كه تاريخ جديدتري دارد دانلود كنيد مثلا"       18 Apr 2008

2 - پاك كردن پرينتر 2014 از ليست پرينترهاي ويندوز 
3 - ريستارت ويندوز
4 - نصب درايور جديد (در شروع نصب پرينتر خاموش باشد )

موفق باشيد

----------


## Mrs.Net

من الان پرینتر HP laserje p1006 دارم که این مشکلو داره
زبان کردم فارسی و نصب کردم ولی بازم همون شکلیه
چجوری میشه بدون درایورخودش با ویندوز نصب کرد؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

آخرین ورژن درایور را از سایت HP دانلود و نصب کنید.

معمولا درایوری که ویندوز بصورت خودکار نصب میکند این مشکل را دارد.

----------


## Mrs.Net

دیشب آخرین درایور گرفتم و نصب کردم درست شد.
درایورهایی که خود hp درست کرده اشکال دارند و اگه ویندوز نصب کنه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
خیلی ممنون

----------


## masoud.t123

منم همین مشکل رو دارم.متاسفانه

----------


## محسن بابائی

سلام . یکی از مشتری های من هم این مشکل را با 1005 پیدا کرده . 
هر کسی یه راه حلی گفته بلاخره کدوم یکی جواب می ده .؟

----------


## delamtangete

سلام عزیزان منم همین مشکل رو با پرینتر HP 2014 داشتم که بعده 4 ماه کشف کردم مشکل از چیه!!!!
دوستان پرینتر رو کلا از نصب خارج کنید
1سی دی راه اندازه پرینترتون رو بزارین رو سیستم(ورژن اصلا مهم نیست)
کابل USB پرینتر رو وصل کنید و بعد روشن کنید
دقت کنید که اصلا نباید با autorun نصب کنید و از طریق خود ویندوز نصبش کنید
دو تا گزینه برای نصب وجود داره یکی از اون دوتا با PLC5 a شروع میشه، نصب راه انداز رو با اون ادامه بدین
تموم شد به همین راحتی
بازم سوالی بود من در خدمتم
Email:armin.asgari AT Gmail . Com

----------


## delamtangete

سلام عزیزان منم همین مشکل رو با پرینتر HP 2014 داشتم که بعده 4 ماه کشف کردم مشکل از چیه!!!!
دوستان پرینتر رو کلا از نصب خارج کنید
1سی دی راه اندازه پرینترتون رو بزارین رو سیستم(ورژن اصلا مهم نیست)
کابل USB پرینتر رو وصل کنید و بعد روشن کنید
دقت کنید که اصلا نباید با autorun نصب کنید و از طریق خود ویندوز نصبش کنید
دو تا گزینه برای نصب وجود داره یکی از اون دوتا با PLC5 a شروع میشه، نصب راه انداز رو با اون ادامه بدین
تموم شد به همین راحتی
بازم سوالی بود من در خدمتم
www.birnaz.com
Email :   armin.asgari AT Gmail . Com

----------


## delamtangete

سلام عزیزان منم همین مشکل رو با پرینتر HP 2014 داشتم که بعده 4 ماه کشف کردم مشکل از چیه!!!!
دوستان پرینتر رو کلا از نصب خارج کنید
1سی دی راه اندازه پرینترتون رو بزارین رو سیستم(ورژن اصلا مهم نیست)
کابل USB پرینتر رو وصل کنید و بعد روشن کنید
دقت کنید که اصلا نباید با autorun نصب کنید و از طریق خود ویندوز نصبش کنید
دو تا گزینه برای نصب وجود داره یکی از اون دوتا با PLC5 a شروع میشه، نصب راه انداز رو با اون ادامه بدین
تموم شد به همین راحتی
بازم سوالی بود من در خدمتم
Email:armin.asgari AT Gmail . Com

----------


## mh1365

سلام 
من لا پرینتر hp1005 مشکل دارم درست نمیشه خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید
خیلی درموندم

----------


## mrb1748

من برای این کار یک درایور جدید از سایت HP دریافت کردم و با نصب دوباره پرینتر با درایور جدید مشکل برطرف شد ولی ممکن است برای نصب کامل نیاز به نصب دوباره ویندوز پیدا کنی .

----------


## mrb1748

برای مدل 2014 باید مدل 2010 pcl5e را باید نصب کنید.

----------


## Hamed228

من بیش از 15 دفعه در جاهای مختلف به این مشکل برخوردم راه حل فقط درایور پربنتر هست که سرویس پک ویندوز کامپیوتر هم نقش داره چند بار درایور رو نصب کنید مطمئن باشید مشکل حل میشه احتیاجی به دانلود درایور هم نیست با خود سی دی پرینتر میشه

----------


## Hamed228

فقط با نصب مجددا درایور از روی سی دی از راه Device Manager مشکل به سادگی حله من بارها این مشکل را حل کردم

----------


## ak.royan

سلام به همه دوستان. من هم چند وقت پیش در رابطه با چاپ کلمات فارسی هنگام استفاده از CrystalReport به مشکل برخورد کردم. حدود یه هفته معطل همین موضوع بودم. مشکل در بعضی پرینترهای HP بروز میکنه. چرا؟ نمیدونم، ولی راه حلش ساده است. باید از یک فونت خاص به نام Tornado Tahoma یا TTahoma  در CrystalReprot استفاده کنیم.این فونت رو دانلود کنید و بعد از نصب، کامپیوتر رو Restart کنید. مشکل حل میشه. از جمله مزایای این فونت این که اعداد را در صورت هر گونه تنظیمات Regional and Language به صورت فارسی چاپ میکنه.

----------


## jolash

سلام به همه
ببخشيد من يک مشکل در مورد چاپ گزارش بر روي کاغذ دارم در vb.net موقع نمايش گزارش مشکلي نداره
ولي وقتي روي کاغذ چاپ ميشه کلاً قاطي ميشه مثل عکس زير : 
البته قسمتي که با فلش مشخص کردم با فونت IranNastaliq چاپ شده که مشکلي نداره ولي هر فونت ديگه رو بجز اين فونت انتخاب مي نکم مانند تصوير زير اون قاطي مي شه.

با نرم افزار هاي گزارشگيري CrystalReport ، Stimulsoft Reports.Net و FastReport.Net زير کار کردم با همين مشکل وجود دارد.
کل قسمت هاي مربوط به راست چيک کردن ، غير فعال کردن چاپگر پيش فرض در  CrystalReport را امتحان کردم باز هم مشکل داره.
راستي از HP 1005 استفاده مي کنم.
اگه لطف کنيد منو راهنماي کنيد ممنوم مي شم.
يه سوال هم در مورد دستورات vb.net براي ارتباط و اتصال با گزارش مي خواستم هر کدوم از نرم افزار هاي گزارشگيري باشه فرق نميکنه.
با تشکر جولاش

----------


## bad_boy_2007

برای 1005 همین الان آخرین درایور پرینتر رو دانلود کردم مشکلش رفع شد . لینک دانلود حدود 3 مگابایت :


http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...os=228&lang=en

----------


## hamidsbj

سلام عزیزان منم همین مشکل رو با پرینتر HP 2014 داشتم که بعده 4 ماه کشف کردم مشکل از چیه!!!!
دوستان پرینتر رو کلا از نصب خارج کنید
1سی دی راه اندازه پرینترتون رو بزارین رو سیستم(ورژن اصلا مهم نیست)
کابل USB پرینتر رو وصل کنید و بعد روشن کنید
دقت کنید که اصلا نباید با autorun نصب کنید و از طریق خود ویندوز نصبش کنید
دو تا گزینه برای نصب وجود داره یکی از اون دوتا با PLC5 a شروع میشه، نصب راه انداز رو با اون ادامه بدین
تموم شد به همین راحتی
بازم سوالی بود من در خدمتم

----------


## mohammadi4net

چیزی که من متوجه شدم اینه که به درایور ربطی نداره ، هرچی هست زیر سر ویندوز و سیستم عامله.
من با fast report  یه گزارش ساختم که داخل ویندوز 7 با پرینتر Microsoft XPS Document Writer پرینت می گیرم حروف فارسی مشکل پیدا می کنه ولی وقتی داخل ویندوز xp این کار کردم مشکل نداشت.
پس بازم تاکید می کنم ربطی به درایور نداره باید ایراد رو از سیستم عامل پیدا کنیم.

----------


## غلامرضا نو

درایورد جدید چاپگر را نصب کنید مشکلات حل خواهد شد

----------


## shojaee.mohsen

منم همین مشکل داشتم با hp 2014 
بعد متوجه شدم بخاطر اینکه از پورت parallel استفاده میکنم
بعد از اینکه کابل usb نصب کردم مشکلم حل شد 
از داریور اصلی خودشم استفاده کردم

----------

